
Ask HN: Help me get out of teaching and into software - mcrdev
Hi HN<p>I&#x27;ve been reading people&#x27;s year end posts about what they&#x27;ve accomplished or learned in 2017 and it&#x27;s really inspired me to take concrete action towards a long term goal of mine. I&#x27;m a primary school teacher but I taught myself to code many years ago - I bought a palm pilot in 2000 and started writing little shareware apps for it. I&#x27;ve been building side projects (mostly websites) ever since.  I&#x27;d love to work full-time as a web developer.<p>I&#x27;m proficient in rails and php. I&#x27;m also learning js and vue . Over the years I&#x27;ve applied for several (remote) positions but I never get to the interview stage.  From a quick scan of my inbox, it&#x27;s mostly because I lack professional experience (8 companies). 2 companies turned me down due to lack of open source contributions (although I shared some code from side projects) and 1 company asked me to do a coding test but then turned me down because they didn&#x27;t like my solution (it was a simple string manipulation and I wrote a simple method - they&#x27;d have preferred it if I wrote a new String class). There are also many companies I&#x27;ve applied to who never bothered to write back.  All the roles I&#x27;ve applied for have been junior level.<p>Does anyone have any concrete, actionable advice that I can take to improve my chances of getting interviewed and hopefully hired?<p>Thanks in advance
======
zapperdapper
I'm curious - why did you go into teaching in the first place? Are you really
not happy teaching? You could stay teaching and just do code on the side. Are
you sure you want to leave teaching?

It seems you are facing the old "chicken and egg" situation - a perennial
problem for people wanting to get into the industry. Here's what I would do.
1. Build a great looking website that links to your GitHub profile 2. Have at
least one meaty project on your GitHub you've coded from scratch 3. Start
contributing to a larger open source project that matches your
skills/interests. 4. Start building a relationship with recruitment agencies -
talk to them and build some good quality contacts 5. Start networking more
(via LinkedIn if you have to) 6. Take a serious look at getting a couple of
relevant certifications / qualifications.

I used to be a teacher (FE college in my case). I made the switch into
software many years ago (before things like GitHub and LinkedIn). What I did
was leverage my teaching skills to get into software training and from there
into development. It was a somewhat circuitous route, but that will probably
still work.

------
notaboutdave
It's more about who you know than what you know.

Invest some time in exploring your existing relationships and building new
ones with like minds. Some actionable steps might be:

\- Explore Facebook for friends in the industry (or a friend of a friend) and
ask for an introduction

\- Attend relevant Meetup groups and events

\- Contribute to an open source project that you find interesting

\- Get a non-programming job and pivot within the company

Thousands of people like yourself are all trying to do the same thing right
now, so the "who you know" is becoming increasingly important.

~~~
mcrdev
Great advice, thanks.

------
jstewartmobile
If you have "safe money" from your teaching job, and you're confident that you
have the chops, block off some time and _make a product_.

Most places are just crabs in a bucket. I don't know if that is limited to
tech, or just a side-effect of office work. I _do know_ that you don't win
with crabs in a bucket.

Customers are different. If you solve their problem at a fair price, they will
_love_ you.

~~~
mcrdev
Over the years I've built several apps and websites but none of them have
generated much revenue. The most money I've made was by selling shareware apps
for Palm pilots between 2000 and 2002 but that died with the platform.

My problem is I can't seem to find a problem to solve that people would pay
for.

~~~
zapperdapper
> The most money I've made was by selling shareware apps for Palm pilots

Could you build similar apps but targeted at iOS or Android?

> My problem is I can't seem to find a problem to solve that people would pay
> for.

Hmm, there is a lot of software by lone wolf developers or very small
companies that sells - and quite well in some cases. I can think of half a
dozen examples off the top of my head. I had a friend who started a business
writing software teaching maths to primary school kids. He wrote games with a
maths learning element using PureBasic on Windows. He did very well out of it
from what I remember. You could look at apps like Ulysses which has gone from
a lone wolf app to a small software company and makes a lot of money. "The
Journal" still sells like hotcakes but is Windows only and looks a bit long in
the tooth now. You don't necessarily need to do something complete new - just
different.

------
codegeek
See my profile for a job that I m looking to hire for. If it fits your needs,
I will be happy to talk.

~~~
mcrdev
Thanks, but I'm in the UK

